# Topical ointments for elbow tendonitis?



## DaveWallerCB (Dec 6, 2012)

I searched and read throught previous post on elbow tendonitis looking for help. I found a lot of good info and products I will try but not much mention of OTC topical product. Is this because there all crap and not worth the money? Does anyone one use a OTC topical ointment for temporary relief during workouts? And if so which ones would you guys recommend?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2012)

#1 for me is DMSO . I buy the 99% stuff dilute with distilled
water "only" to make it 70-75% .put it in a rollerball type applicator and use it pretty much daily on knees elbows shoulders and wrists. Only side effect is at 99% dries skin out and tiny garlic taste that goes away after a few minutes. Amazing and i learned about it from an olympic
power lifter..


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 6, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> #1 for me is DMSO . I buy the 99% stuff dilute with distilled
> water "only" to make it 70-75% .put it in a rollerball type applicator and use it pretty much daily on knees elbows shoulders and wrists. Only side effect is at 99% dries skin out and tiny garlic taste that goes away after a few minutes. Amazing and i learned about it from an olympic
> power lifter..



:yeahthatMSO!


----------



## formula1069 (Dec 6, 2012)

I will have to give that stuff a try my elbows kill me all the time and i have to wear elbow sleeves when i bench or do shoulders


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Dec 6, 2012)

DMSO is coming up a lot.....guess that's the winner!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2012)

Years of personal trial by myself of DMSO . If it doesnt suit you throw it out . May be the best 10$ spent. Keep us posted DaveW and formula. Curious how it treats you.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Dec 12, 2012)

Did you pick up of amazon?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 12, 2012)

Dave I got it local at a vitamin store , can get at animal feed stores , and I see it on eBay and I bet amazon too.. For price reference I paid 12$ for 10oz 99%DMSO .. Bet horse stores are even cheaper because that's where it originated to sooth your ponies .


----------

